# After change from openssl to openssl111, can't upgrade cmake



## meteor8488 (May 5, 2019)

Hi All,

In order to use TLS1.3, I changed default ssl port to openssl111.
And then I found that I can't upgrade cmake, and got following errors:



```
Installing the project stripped...
ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libcrypto.so.9" not found, required by "libarchive.so.13"
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-3.14.3
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
```

Switch back to security/openssl fixed the issue.

Is this a bug of security/openssl111? Any idea or fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2019)

You need to rebuild/reinstall everything that depends on OpenSSL if you change that default. You appear to have a mix of old and new dependencies. Everything that still depends on the old OpenSSL will now fail (installing security/openssl111 will remove security/openssl).


----------

